

BeeCanvas: Share information visually - ABNWZ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm_W4i7Kmes

======
ABNWZ
[https://beecanvas.com/en](https://beecanvas.com/en)

Just had a play on it. Seems an amazing collaborative tool.

